# Kochen ohne Stress



## victorymon (27. August 2010)

OK, nur für den Fall das jetzt wieder Leute schreiben: LANGWEILIG!... ich finde es nützlich.

Wenn man es erstmal geschafft hat von 0 auf 300 und dann auf 350 zu kommen fragt man sich bestimmt wie es dann in Nordend weiter gehen soll...

Easy, geht recht fix... braucht nur Zeit bis lvl 76 für den Gag.

Aber bis dahin solltet ihr jeden Tag die Kochquest in Dalaran machen. Das gibt Gold, Erfahrung, Ruf... also schon lohnenswert.

Mit Lvl 76 geht ihr ins Becken, questst bis ihr den Schnapps gebraut habt. Anschließend ab nach Dalaran. In der Kanalisation liegt jemand der wohl zuviel Kongalosh genossen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit dem Rezept schafft ihr es von 350 auf 400 zu kommen und braut euch nebenbei genug zu trinken für eine Lange, LANGE Zeit.
Anschließend, ihr habt ja fleissig Tagesquests gemacht und gekocht, holt ihr euch das Rezept für Tierhäppchen. 

Damit kommt ihr dann auf 450 und könnt das Ergebnis für Erfolge nutzen oder ins AH stellen

somit kommt ihr mit nur 2 Rezepten und wenig Mühe auf 450


----------



## Willtaker (27. August 2010)

versteh nicht ganz, warum das hier einfach mal so posten musst. wenn du schon nen halbherzigen "guide" machen willst, dann stell ihn ins berufe-forum.

und so nebenbei: http://www.wowberufeguide.de/ ->man findet genug hilfe im großen internet!


----------



## Duselette (27. August 2010)

unglaublich... das dumme ist nur, dass das Kochskillen derzeit ab BC / LK Rezepten einfach und unproblematisch ist. Eher wäre eine Trick für 275-300 hilfreich, weil dass meistens richtig nervig ist


----------



## victorymon (27. August 2010)

ok, dann ists halt hier falsch und kann verschoben werden ^^
und warum ich das geschrieben hab? Weil die meisten Kochguides immernoch erzählen das man alle möglichen Sachen (Rhinowurst, Eintopf) kochen sollte. Dabei geht es so viel schneller


----------



## Fremder123 (27. August 2010)

Spricht vielleicht nicht jeden an, aber trotzdem danke für die Mühe. Habs allerdings auch über wowberufeguide hochgezogen, find die Seite gut gemacht und übersichtlich... und das meiste da stellt in der Tat die einfachsten Skillungen dar.^^


----------



## Philine (27. August 2010)

victorymon schrieb:


> ok, dann ists halt hier falsch und kann verschoben werden ^^
> und warum ich das geschrieben hab? Weil die meisten Kochguides immernoch erzählen das man alle möglichen Sachen (Rhinowurst, Eintopf) kochen sollte. Dabei geht es so viel schneller



also meine letzten skillpkt hab ich bis jetzt immer mit den Rhinowürstchen und dem Nordischen Eintopf gemacht ist doch richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haaaines (27. August 2010)

während dieser eventwoche (weiß net mehr wie die heißt...) wo man auch die truthähne jagd kann man gut
kochen hochskilln ... dauert halt nur bis es wieder dran ist


----------



## Exicoo (30. August 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du das hier postest, denn jeder normaldenkende Mensch geht auf google.de und sucht sich dort nen Guide.


----------



## Squall67 (30. August 2010)

> unglaublich... das dumme ist nur, dass das Kochskillen derzeit ab BC / LK Rezepten einfach und unproblematisch ist. Eher wäre eine Trick für 275-300 hilfreich, weil dass meistens richtig nervig ist



bis 285 mit zartes wolfssteaks skillen, fleisch bekommt an von den wölfen im teufelswald....285-300 kochquests im silithus machen für diese wüstenknödel.

kochen ist wirklich der leichteste beruf zum skillen habs mit meinen chars schon 5 mal gemacht von 1-400 braucht man höchstens 4 stunden und voll ausgeskillt in kombination mit angeln ist kochen eine wahre goldquelle.

btw die meisten skillen bis 400 mit nordischen eintöpfen da man das fleisch auf vielen servern für ca 2G pro stack im ah bekommt


----------



## Black Insanity (30. August 2010)

Willtaker schrieb:


> versteh nicht ganz, warum das hier einfach mal so posten musst. wenn du schon nen halbherzigen "guide" machen willst, dann stell ihn ins berufe-forum.
> 
> und so nebenbei: http://www.wowberufeguide.de/ ->man findet genug hilfe im großen internet!



/this


----------



## Ahramanyu (30. August 2010)

Ich verschiebe mal mal ins Nebenberufe-Forum.


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> unglaublich... das dumme ist nur, dass das Kochskillen derzeit ab BC / LK Rezepten einfach und unproblematisch ist. Eher wäre eine Trick für 275-300 hilfreich, weil dass meistens richtig nervig ist



Im Teufelswald die Bärenburger und Bärenkebap-Rezepte kaufen und dann dort alle Bären abfarmen zum Beispiel?


----------

